# RIP Topozone



## from_the_NEK (Apr 14, 2008)

Looks like one of my favorite sites finally sold out. Topozone.com is now part of Trails.com! Hurray! <insert sarcasm here>. You can now access the Topomap for 14 days via a free trial. After that it is $50 per year. All I want is to look at plain old scanned topomaps. I don't need them in 3D or any other fancy tools. uke:


----------



## andyzee (Apr 14, 2008)

from_the_NEK said:


> Looks like one of my favorite sites finally sold out. Topozone.com is now part of Trails.com! Hurray! <insert sarcasm here>. You can now access the Topomap for 14 days via a free trial. After that it is $50 per year. All I want is to look at plain old scanned topomaps. I don't need them in 3D or any other fancy tools. uke:


 
I really liked the 3D stuff in Topozone. Gave you a lil better perspective when planning a trip.

edit: I had forgotten I have a subsription to trails.com, thanks for the reminder :lol:


----------



## David Metsky (Apr 14, 2008)

BTW, it appears that topozone.com (disclaimer: started by a friend of mine) was sold to the parent company of trails.com a year ago.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 14, 2008)

What about MSN-Terraserver?


----------



## Greg (Apr 14, 2008)

David Metsky said:


> BTW, it appears that topozone.com (disclaimer: started by a friend of mine) was sold to the parent company of trails.com a year ago.



Interesting. The guy who started it wanted to buy the AZ domain name many years ago. I want to say his name was Gary....


----------



## andyzee (Apr 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> Interesting. The guy who started it wanted to buy the AZ domain name many years ago. I want to say his name was Gary....


 


thetrailboss said:


> What about MSN-Terraserver?


 
That's owned by Microsoft and yes Greg did sell them the name.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 14, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> What about MSN-Terraserver?


That's what I use. Never cared for topozone.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 14, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> That's what I use. Never cared for topozone.


 
Hey, aren't you the guy that told me about topozone?

Edit: My mistake, you told me you used topofusion: http://forums.alpinezone.com/12382-gps-receiver-recommendations.html?highlight=GPS#post167362


----------



## tcharron (Apr 15, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> What about MSN-Terraserver?



I prefer using maps.live.com, it's TerraServer on crack.  Unfortunately, no topo maps specifically.


----------



## MichaelJ (Apr 15, 2008)

USGS topo maps are nice for a lot of things, but for hiking I find that all too often the trail information is out of date. So while I liked Topozone for some uses, for others it just didn't satisfy in a way that wasn't their fault.

National Geographic Topo! which uses the same data as base maps but adds a digital model of the terrain (for building profiles) and does get some level of updated information automatically over the 'net, has served me decently, but doesn't work that well on the Mac.


----------



## David Metsky (Apr 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> Interesting. The guy who started it wanted to buy the AZ domain name many years ago. I want to say his name was Gary....


Nope, it is Ed.  I don't know if he was the one to contact you.


----------



## Greg (Apr 16, 2008)

David Metsky said:


> Nope, it is Ed.  I don't know if he was the one to contact you.



That's right. Ed. I think it was probably back in 1999 or 2000.


----------

